# Sortie vidéo Ibook (votre avis)



## Manni (4 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
Et tout d'abord bravo pour votre forum  
J'ai une question dont les aspects techniques ont déjà été posés, mais c'est l'aspect fonctionnel qui m'intéresse : la qualité de la sortie vidéo d'un Ibook sur une télé
Alors j'ai compris le branchement (un adaptateur mini-dvi -> S vidéo sur Télé, transfo en péritel si besoin) : j'ai bon ?  
Ma question : quel est le rendu de l'image, d'après votre expérience ? Pour un novice comme moi, je pensais que ce serait énormément "pixélisé", donc une qualité médiocre (pour l'avoir vu chez des amis)
Quels sont les paramètres à optimiser (affichage, conso etc ...) pour avoir la meilleure qualité possible
But : visionner des DVD
D'avance merci pour vos avis
Slt


----------



## MarcMame (4 Avril 2006)

Le seul paramètre à prendre en compte, une fois que la TV est connectée, est de vérifier dans les préférences moniteurs que la sortie est bien configurée en PAL.
Ne pas oublier de connecter le son via la sortie casque de l'iBook (mini jack---->cinches)


----------



## Manni (5 Avril 2006)

ok merci pour les conseils  
sur la qualité de l'image sortie sur la TV, c'est comment ?
A bientôt


----------



## MarcMame (5 Avril 2006)

Manni a dit:
			
		

> sur la qualité de l'image sortie sur la TV, c'est comment ?


Aussi bien que puisse faire une sortie vidéo composite, c'est à dire assez bonne pour de la vidéo/DVD, à chier pour une résolution informatique (affichage du bureau, fenêtres, applications..)


----------



## Manni (5 Avril 2006)

merci pour tes réponses


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2006)

Hello :rose: 

J'ai également un iBook G4 et je souhaiterais savoir s'il est possible d'obtenir une bonne vraie sortie vidéo RGB. Actuellement je me sert du cable de sortie DVI -> SVHS mais je trouve que le résultat manque de netteté.

Par exemple pour Metal Slug X que je fais tourner avec MacMAME D ) le rendu est superbe sur un écran TFT. La version console en signal RGB est propre aussi, bien nette, on voit bien les gros pixels ( :love: ) mais quand je passe du Mac à la télé par cette la sortie SVHS la comparaison fait un peu mal. :mouais: 
J'imagine que c'est pas aussi simple d'obtenir une bonne image pour télé à partir d'une sortie vidéo mais quand même là j'ai presque l'impression de voir du composite.


----------



## iTophe39 (8 Mai 2006)

salut,
je viens de lire ton message, tu n' as pas de probleme avec le cable s video?moi je n' ai pas la couleur....
sinon pour les DVD la qualité est bonne
meci


----------



## MarcMame (8 Mai 2006)

Donnes des détails si tu veux une réponse à ton problème.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2006)

Si tu as une image en noir et blanc c'est très probablement que ta télé n'est pas compatible avec le S-vidéo ou que tu n'as pas sélectionné la bonne entrée vidéo à afficher sur ta télé. Jette un coup d'oeil aux autres canaux vidéo avec ta télécommande, tu trouvera la solution à ton problème. :rose:

Au fait ma demande d'info pour une "vraie" bonne sortie RGB bien nette tiens toujours, je veux du gros pixel tout propre pour profiter de l'émulation sur la télé dans des conditions otpimales.


----------



## MarcMame (10 Mai 2006)

Nasty a dit:
			
		

> Au fait ma demande d'info pour une "vraie" bonne sortie RGB bien nette tiens toujours, je veux du gros pixel tout propre pour profiter de l'émulation sur la télé dans des conditions otpimales.


Ce n'est pas possible et même si ça l'était, la qualité serait certe un peu meilleure mais en aucun cas comparable à ce que tu vois sur ton écran informatique.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2006)

En fait j'aurai plutôt souhaité que ce soit comparable à la qualité qu'une console vidéo peut sortir en RGB sur une télé. Je me doute bien que la définition d'un écran ne sera pas la même sur une télé, mais je me demandais quand même si on pouvait pas sortir de l'ordi un signal qui affiche la même qualité que les consoles d'origines... genre jouer à Metal Slug avec MacMAME sur la télé et avoir la même netteté d'image qu'avec le jeu d'origine.
J'ai fait une comparaison instantanée sur la télé en basculant d'un canal vidéo à l'autre... entre Metal Slug sur MacMame via s-video et Metal Slug sur console, la différence est frappante. :rose:


----------

